# My set up.



## Chris 81 (Jan 4, 2018)

My basic set up so far, I just need to buy a new blender.

Changed the stock wand to the ever familiar Rancillio.

Will be updating the shower plate/holder to the brass altenatives & IMS screen. The original plate is ok but could do with updating and the pressure output is around 9bar now.

P.s I have no idea if the photo I uploaded will actually show up in this post! Good thing there is already probably 1 million photos on this forum of the Classic with Rancillio wand!! Haven't used the 58mm Motta tamper yet tho..


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Chris; I think you mean grinder!

Welcome!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Your photo has worked! Congratulations on your new set up


----------



## Chris 81 (Jan 4, 2018)

Jon said:


> Chris; I think you mean grinder!
> 
> Welcome!


Again!!! My bad....still blaming my phone


----------



## Chris 81 (Jan 4, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Your photo has worked! Congratulations on your new set up


Thank you!


----------

